# Honda Accord 94 Weird Problem



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

So my wife's honda accord 94 LX is having a weird issue 

It starts and works fine but here and there say once or twice a week it will not start .. sometimes you have to sit and wait for 5 mins to 15mins and it will start like there is nothing wrong with it 

I have taken it to the mechanic and he said it was the fuel filter so he replaced it 
same issue again took it back to him and he said he had to tweak something with fuel filter again 
got the car back but same thing.... Now I do not know anything about cars but I think its possibly the starter issue since the battery in the car is only 4 months old and has been tested 3 times since 

What do you guys think? I don't want to take it to mech again and have them replace something totally different which could not even be the cause of this issue 

thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi loda117



A no start issue has a wide range of possibilities the most common is a bad connection to starter or the alternator isn't charging the battery. Testing the battery is the first stage in diagnosing a no start issue, but even if the battery is good it doesn't mean that it will stay fully charged. Batteries for example have a tendency to leak sulfuric acid which corrode the terminals causing the starter to do a click-click sound when you turn the key. There is also the issue of your vehicles maintenance schedule every X-amount of kilometers ( see your service manual) tune ups have to be done to keep the engine in peak performance 

Question: When was the last time you did a tune up ? 

Replacing the fuel filter is only a small fraction of the engine's maintenance cycle. Ignition components like cap, rotor, wires, spark plugs, air filter have to be replaced every once in a while including adding injection cleaner to the tank. 


To nail down the problem you're going to have to provide more detail information of what the engine does the moment the engine dies. For example; Does the engine turn over normally when attempt a re-start ? Do you hear any clicking sounds ?Do you see the check engine light illuminated on the dash ? Is the engine overheating ?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well tune up was done right after we bought the car about a year ago 
Spark plugs, air filter, spark cables, transmission fluids were changed, also we changed the exhaust since we live in rain happy country and it was very rusty, changed radiator as well right when we bought it 
Battery again is about 4 months old and has been tested for any issues since we were having this issue 

Car does not die i should have been more clear 
Normal situation car starts works fine until we turn it off then when the actual problem occurs car does not want to start 
Engine idles normal does not die, no check engine lights or any other lights 
When car is not starting, engine turns over normal but does not start there are no clicking sounds and engine does not over heat


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Since the engine does not die and the hard start manifests itself _*after*_ the engine reaches operating temperature, the problem your having is consistent with the computer's temperature sensor. The sensor works with resistance when the engine is hot less fuel is delivered to the injectors, when the engine is cold the opposite occurs. A sluggish sensor will give mixed readings to the computer giving a hard start condition like the one you're having, my recommendation is to have the sensor replaced.


Question; Is the car giving you poor fuel economy ?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well no it could be happen say early in the morning when i first time start the car and it won't and for the rest of the day it will work fine start up and whole nine yards 
most of the times it will work right in the morning but during the day i went to grocery store to pickup baby food 15 mins maybe i spent inside the store came out tried to start the car and it will not start all the lights turn on everything seems to be fine just won't start then i waited for 10 mins and tried starting and it worked like a charm 
does that make sense?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

It does make sense because when you went to the grocery store the engine was still hot. 15 minutes isn't enough to bring the engine dead cold but more to luke warm so the symptoms is consistent with a temperature sensor issue.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Octane wouldn't a bad temp sensor give bad gas mileage on one of those? or does the computer compensate? could it be a start relay thats got a warm open in it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolf, 


True, It would give lousy gas mileage the computer will compensate to a certain degree and set itself running on limp home mode but it can't stay there forever. In extreme cases when a major malfunction occurs the computer will go into survival mode, eventually the engine will shut down completely.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Never knew that, I always thought they stayed in limp mode with a check engine light until you got it fixed

(I learn something new every day)

Loda try the temp sensor like Octane said.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well guys the gas mileage on the car is pretty good. I can go about 300 miles freeway and side roads on one tank (its a 4 banger) 

so basically you guys think its not the starter but the temp sensor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it crank and not start or you turn the key and nothing happens?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

It cranks and not start


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Next step would be to check fuel pressure and spark, probably one or the other will be lacking, low fuel pressure could be a relay or pump, filters usually show symptoms of fuel starvation on the highway first when a higher quantity of fuel needs to pass through them.

When you turn the key on can you hear the electric fuel pump run in the tank?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am not sure what the fuel pump would sound like 
When i turn the key i hear the car engine wants to starts but nothing happens


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just turn the key to the on position not all the over to start, you normally would hear a slight hum for a few seconds from the fuel tank area, if you do and the car starts, next time it doesn't start see if you hear the hum


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And if you cant hear it from inside the car have an assistant turn the key and you lay under the car place your ear against the fuel tank and see if you hear or feel it then. If you don't then the fuel pump is a goner, or the fuel pump relay is bad or the fuse(s) is blown. It "could" be a wiring issue, but figure the odds.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well the mech just replaced the fuel pump last time he had the car 
but i will give that a go once i get home tonight


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unlike a Ford, Honda pumps can be pretty quiet make sure to turn the radio and htr fan down first


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Odd habit on my part......I wait 1-2 seconds after turning ign on before turning key to the start position. High mileage and paranoia make me listen for the fuel pump......it's a Ford and easy to hear.


----------

